# Impossible de mettre à jour iOS 5.1



## Genki09 (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis sa sortie, j'essaye et impossible de mettre à jour l'ipod (iPod 4G)
Quand je vais dans Réglage --> Mise à jour logiciel

J'ai toujours la même erreur



> Recherche de mise à jour impossible. Une erreur s'est produite lors de la recherche de mise à jour logicielle
> 
> Annuler | Réessayer



Que faire ? J'ai déjà redémarrer l'iPod, ça ne change rien 

Merci


----------



## Kamidh (11 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

Merci de faire une recherche...

Voir le lien => http://forums.macg.co/iphone/impossible-dinstaller-ios-5-1-a-1043902.html


----------

